# Doubled my distance!!



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

In fact, i nearly tripled it today. 

Back in june i went to myrtle beach and did my first surf fishing since 1977 when i caught the he** out of croakers using 6 lb freshwater gear on clearwater beach. well at myrtle beach i took an 8' sealine and a 9' sealine with jarvis walker reels and was firing them out there a good 120 ft. even caught a few fish in the process. 

today i practiced a bit here at my lake and was sending them ~100 yards! 

So, how did this happen? well i read alot of this forum and looked at many of the links that have been posted of different casting styles. saw a video clip of the hatteras style cast and worked on that today using 8' rod and 3 oz to get 100 yards. i think that i can improve that by at least another 30 yards since i was not getting my left hand back up to my body at the end. 

so, i'll finish with a THANKS ALOT for the post that have helped me out a bunch.

cheers,

jerry


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

That is great news. I hope that is only the beginning of better casts to come.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*double distance*

Just what is a Hatteras cast?? I have information on the brighton and the over the head etc...but not the Hatteras...can ya give me a lil help her...by the way...good going...


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

http://hatterasoutfitters.com/video/hatterascast.wmv

This is the Hatteras cast.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

*hatteras cast*

longranger posted the link where i found it too. 

it worked out great for me, i tried off the ground as well, but did better with hatteras with my 8' rod. 

i tried off the ground with my 9' and could really feel it loading up nice but the line started cutting into my finger and i let up early. i think i could do good with OTG on the 9' but i'll need a glove.

cheers
jerry


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Saltshaker,
The link to the Hatteras cast works fine on my system. You may need to update your copy of Windows Media Player. 

JerryB,
If you lock the drag before the cast and use a 50# shockleader you may not need a glove. Don't try so hard, just relax and let it flow. See the post by Neil MacKellow (Blackbeard) on todays board for more details. It will work much better with a longer rod. When I first started casting I had a 9 foot Quantum combo. The longer rod improved the cast.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

thanks for the tips, 

i am using 50 lb shock leader, but the drag was slipping for sure, i'm not sure that the drag on my reel is all that great i may have to do a customizing job. 

i think i was "letting it flow", trying to build rod speed smoothly. i think that i will try that same cast with the 9' rod again using 3 oz lead (tried more last time) and see if i can get some good form going. i am understanding that there is more form than power needed at my point in the learning. 

now i am wondering what i can catch 400 ft out from my dock?? there is a nice drop off in that area......


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi JerryB and All,

Have you seen the highlights from Neil' video on our web site? If not, please take a moment to view it. Proper form is far more important than distance. Distance will come over time. Once your mind and body adjust to the form, the speed will continue to build. 

www.sweetclicks.com/longcasters

Click on the the "Movies" button. 

You can also see a step by step guide on Neil MacKellow's site at: http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/index.htm

If you have any questions for Neil (Blackbeard), click on the "Going the Distance" post listed in today's "Distance Casting" forum on this message board. Neil answered all of my questions for two over years before we met. He is a great guy. In addition to The top US casters of Sportcast USA, you can reach Neil MacKellow, Peter Thain and Andy Mller of the UK directly on this message board. Neil, Peter, and Andy have all casted over 800 feet and they will help anyone, anywhere at anytime. While you're on our web site take a look at what Peter and Andy did for us at the Extreme Casting Clinic. Some people gained over 300 feet in two days. 

Keep up the good work, and keep having fun.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

thanks for the links


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

congrats jerry b


----------

